# les jeux de mots laids font les jeux de gens bêtes



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

à vous de jouer ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Juin 2004)

Bah j'sais pas moi... Précise un peu, donne des règles, des exemples... Parce qu'on sait pas c'que t'attends la... 'Fin moi en tout ca...


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Je pense qu'une petite recherche à "TKK" et au mot "ver" (ou la lecture de l'intégrale des contribution dubiglebowsky) te permettra de comprendre l'invitation qui t'ai faite de raconter tes voyages de galérien libéré (enfin de cale en bourg quoi).


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Juin 2004)

ca me dit aucun resultat la recherche...
Enfin faut juste faire des calembours dans le vent c'est ca le but du jeu ?


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=41731&highlight=vers


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

les petits poids sont rouges ... 

carton jaune ?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ca me dit aucun resultat la recherche...
> Enfin faut juste faire des calembours dans le vent c'est ca le but du jeu ?



voui voui
désolé j'ai manqué de précision.
disons qu'une joute verbale composée de jeux de mots (stupides si possible) me remplirait d'aise.

allez je vous en met un deuxième exemple, après vous vous débrouillez : "quand la pie pète, le geai ricane"


  :hosto:  :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Hier c'était hier, aujourd'hui, c'est cafetière  

- Tu connais la ville d'Avoine ?
- Oui, flocon y aille :rateau: 

C'est l'histoire d'un bébé grenouille, il pensait qu'il était tôt mais en fait, il est tétard


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> les petits poids sont rouges ...
> 
> carton jaune ?



voilà très bien.
vraiment parfait.
un deuxième pour bien montrer ???


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

charles attend


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

quand dieu ronfle jesus crie


----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2004)

Les voitures japonaises ne vont pas vite car elles sont bridées :rateau: 

Bon OK, je sors


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Juin 2004)

un nain capable


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

un nain bécile 

 quoi ça va pas ça ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> un nain bécile
> 
> quoi ça va pas ça ?


plagiaire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

non on dit pas plagiaire mais plage hier ... 

 

(je sais je sais c'est nul ! )  :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Juin 2004)

l'amie Dupin, aussi

(pour ceux qui n'ont pas la référence - et dieu sait qu'ils sont nombreux, Mme Dupin c'était ma prof de droit cette année)


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juin 2004)

C'est l'histoire d'un scientifique qui faisait des recherches le dimanche dans son grand appartement... Il découvrit alors une matière aux propriétés surprenantes : elle se lave toute seule ( ne cherchez pas à comprendre) !
Il appela cette matière le Léon (parce que le gars s'appelait Léon) et la première application fut de faire une nappe.

On peut donc dire qu'il a fait une nappe au Léon dans son bon appart' :rateau: 

(merci à mon cousin)


----------



## quetzalk (20 Juin 2004)

impérial


----------



## Yip (20 Juin 2004)

Si les roues pètent, le car casse, c'est la mort sûre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Retour fulgurant


----------



## kitetrip (25 Juin 2004)

Si t'es naze, arrête :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Laure y est dès seize heures


----------



## kitetrip (25 Juin 2004)

David Bownie et Lady Di ont eu deux enfants : Alain et Ken :mouais:
On peut donc dire Bowie Ken et Alain Di :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (30 Juin 2004)

Les arbres qui produisent des abricots sont près de la mer... là où il y a des abris cotiers :rateau: 

Bon OK, j'arrête


----------



## quetzalk (2 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Les arbres qui produisent des abricots sont près de la mer... là où il y a des abris cotiers :rateau:
> 
> Bon OK, j'arrête


nan nan, continue...
au fait, t'habites à combien de kilomètres de Tours ?


----------



## fleurette (2 Juillet 2004)

perso, j'adore le "conbonne à troulisse"..... dixit le vénéré Franquin..... :love:


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> David Bownie et Lady Di ont eu deux enfants : Alain et Ken :mouais:
> On peut donc dire Bowie Ken et Alain Di :rateau:


celle la elle est terrible bravo lol


----------



## kitetrip (2 Juillet 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> nan nan, continue...
> au fait, t'habites à combien de kilomètres de Tours ?


 Oui bon c'est vrai elle était nulle mais il fallait (tenter de) mettre un contexte.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Juillet 2004)

Allez, encore un :

C'est Mel Gibson qui se met au jardinage... Son ami veut bien l'aider et prends sa bèche. Seulement, le lendemain, il a oublié de lui rendre.

Il a donc rendu la bèche à Mel :rateau: 

 

Bon, OK, je sors


----------



## FabFil (4 Juillet 2004)

Qui pisse loin ménage ses pompes   

Heu non !!! ça, c'est pas un jeu de mot, ça serait plutôt du bon sens


----------



## quetzalk (4 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> Qui pisse loin ménage ses pompes
> 
> Heu non !!! ça, c'est pas un jeu de mot, ça serait plutôt du bon sens



et? heu... qui pisse à l'avant du bateau aime vraiment les embruns ?
 :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juillet 2004)

En écrivant en italique, on écrit penché parce que la feuille gondole :rateau:

 A la place du cuir, on nappa la choix :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juillet 2004)

Gotlib, dans un rubric à brac, je crois, invente une machine à explorer l'âme des pauvres gens.
Les choses qu'elle y voit sont proprement épouvantables et lui impose cette conclusion, d'actualité en ce début de juillet frisquet :

Le fond de l'hère effraie.


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

les petits pois sont rouges


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

Qu'est ce que c'est un médecin dans une poelle ?...
Un boys band  
:mouais:

(parceque c'est 1 toubib frit)


P.S : Vous aviez bien demandé des jeux de mots stupides, non ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juillet 2004)

moi j'aime bien...


----------



## duracel (23 Juillet 2004)

le tire d'une chason;

"Andréa, c'est toi"

il faut comprendre "entre et assied toi"


----------



## ApyCop1 (23 Juillet 2004)

J'aimerais mieux hériter à la poste que d'aller à la postérité !


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> le tire d'une chason;
> 
> "Andréa, c'est toi"
> 
> il faut comprendre "entre et assied toi"


 chanson de Bobby Lapointe :love:

Andréa c'est toi l'amante la plus belle
Veux-tu m'aimer, dis, à m'aimer, consens vas ! -
Qu'est-ce qu'y dit ?
Ah ! qu'as-tu fait - Quoi
de moi cruelle - Mais qu'est-ce qu'y dit ?
Ecoute-la ma ritournelle - Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
répète
un peu
Andréa c'est toi l'amante la plus belle -
L'ntre et assieds-toi. Bon allez
je m'assois. Mates la plus belle... je mate
Veux-tu m'aimer ? - Veux-tu mémé ? non j'en
veux pas
dis, à m'aimer, consens va ! dis, de ta mémé.
Dis a mémé qu'on s'en va ?
Oh dis-lui toi-même
c'est pas mes oignons ! c'est pas à moi à
lui dire...à mémé qu'on s'en va.

Ah ! qu'as-tu fais de moi cruelle - Ma querelle ?
Ta querelle, c'est toi qui cherches
querelle ! moi j'ai jamais cherché querelle !

Lcoute la - Au coutelas ? Ah ! ben tu y vas fort
hein !
ma ritournelle - Tu m'as retourné le quoi ?
Au coutelas tu m'as retourné le...
attends j'ai compris, répètes un peu

Andréa c'est toi - Entre et assieds toi.
Oui ça j'avais compris
toi l'amante - Toile à matelas
la plus belle - Montes la poubelle ! moi jamais !
Veux-tu m'aimer - Non je veux pas t'aider...
je veux pas t'aider à monter la poubelle
dis à m'aimer, consens va ! - Qu'on sent, qu'est-ce
qu'on sent ? J'ai pas compris.
On s'en quoi ? Ah ! qu'as-tu fait - Caca truffé Oh
ben non non !
de moi cruelle - Caca truffé dans ma truelle ? caca
truffé dans ta truelle ?
Oh ben c'est sale ça c'est pas propre

Ecoute-la - Egoutte-la toi-même hein moi j'y
touche pas
ma ritournelle - D'ailleurs maintenant j'ai compris
tout le truc. J'ai compris toute la chanson.
Je vais la chanter avec toi.
Allez !

Andréa c'est toi - Entre et assieds-toi là
Toile à matelas
L'amante la plus belle - Mate la plus belle
Montes la poubelle
Belle belle belle

Veux-tu m'aimer - Belle veux-tu mé mé
Belle veux-tu méé
Le veux-tu ma mémé dis ?
- Veux tu ma mémé, dis.
Mais dis a mémé mais,
dis à m'aimer Mais dis à mémé con,
consens Dis à mémé qu'on sent,
va ! Ah dis mec on s'en va
Dis mec on s'en va...
Ah qu'as-tu fait de moi cruelle - Ah non ! caca
truffé encore ! ah non, non,
Ecoute la ritournelle c'est trop ! c'est... c'est pas
bien, c'est
pas propre comme ça. Là y en a assez
Elle idiote, d'ailleurs, ta chanson...
Allez ! non ! maintenant on arrête !
Non maintenant y'en a assez !

Marie tournez le disque
Maintenant y'en a assez
Non maintenant y'en a assez
Absolument assez
Assez !!!


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est un médecin dans une poelle ?...
> Un boys band
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


  Superbe 

  Hop, un ptit coup de boule :casse:


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

Je dédicace cette remontée à notre nouveau camarade vert : Pascal 77


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace cette remontée à notre nouveau camarade vert : pascal77



Ha finalement vous acceptez les tickets resto ! ...  

Bravo Pascal77 !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace cette remontée à notre nouveau camarade vert : pascal77



Tiens, il y a un forum "Almanach Vermot" maintenant ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace cette remontée à notre nouveau camarade vert : pascal77


Arf, tu la sors bonne, la vanne y est, je l'avale de grâce !

Enfin, si elle est bonne, elle fait pas le ménage, hein ! 

EDIT : toutefois, je tiens à préciser ici un point de détail qui me tient à c&#339;ur : c'est Pascal 77, avec un espace entre Pascal et 77 ! 
_je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler   bisous by Nephou_



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il y a un forum "Almanach Vermot" maintenant ?!...



Oui, on s'est inspiré de ta signature !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

Bon ; à la Guitry de bazar

Nephou eu du nez
d'assurer la  mécanique remontée
de cet almanach Vermot à mac
Afin que le récent vert ( pur cristal)
Pascal77 se mette en selle
( celle là est fine )
avec  sa verbale fougue .
A moins bien sur qu'il soit un peu vert moulu
A lui de voir

_ ca va là , assez lamentable?
Je peux faire pire_


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

En plus c'est notre aliéniste à ailettes qui a sorti ce fil ?
(vilain cachottier, tu aurais pu m'en parler, tout de même...)

Allez, je me concentre...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi un tiers d'année sans manger pend au nez d'un modo à roulettes qui ne veut pas jouer au rugby ?

Passe, cale... soit cent disettes


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77


Merde, un devin !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2006)

Doc est vile et Sonny bois


----------



## r0m1 (5 Avril 2006)

allo ween? ici trouille !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, quelques classiques, pour faire plaisir :

L'Arabie, c'est où, dites ? C'est par là, mec !

Allo, Jésus ? Mais non ! Mais si !

Allo, Gullivers ? Ici Lilliput ! Bonjour madame.

Insecte moqueur en 13 lettres ? Mite railleuse !

Ouverture du feu en huit lettres ? Autopsie (celui là, je l'ai vraiment trouvé dans un Sport Cérébral Euréka, il doit y avoir 35 ans de ça).


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Avril 2006)

Théo est le frère de Léo de la famille Vatan...

-Théo file...
-Léo part...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Un type voit une annonce pour apprendre l'anglais pour la modique somme de 10 .
Dubitatif, il appelle et on lui fixe rendez-vous à l'autre bout de la ville. Il arrive aux abords d'un véritable terrain vague, et l'adresse correpond à un taudis. 
Il frappe néanmoins à la porte de la cabane et demande : "C'est quand même pas ici pour apprendre l'anglais pour 10  ?"
De l'intérieur du gourbi, une voix lui répond alors :
*IF ! IF ! BETWEEN !! *


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Avril 2006)

Ho ! Charles magnes ! non,non, Charles attends !:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Un type voit une annonce pour apprendre l'anglais pour la modique somme de 10 .
> Dubitatif, il appelle et on lui fixe rendez-vous à l'autre bout de la ville. Il arrive aux abords d'un véritable terrain vague, et l'adresse correpond à un taudis.
> Il frappe néanmoins à la porte de la cabane et demande : "C'est quand même pas ici pour apprendre l'anglais pour 10  ?"
> De l'intérieur du gourbi, une voix lui répond alors :
> *IF ! IF ! BETWEEN !! *



L'était pas plutôt pour "la blague du lundi", celle là ?  

Bon trois "Faut pas confondre" :

-Faut pas confondre "Ensemble à cordes" et "Pendaisons simultanées"

-Faut pas confondre "Galette des rois" et "Trésors de la monarchie"

-Faut pas confondre "car de flics" et "Portion de poulet"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il y a un forum "Almanach Vermot" maintenant ?!...



Ouais... Le remake des grosses tronches... Manque plus qu'un nain jouflu et rougeaud pour animer le truc...


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2006)

Non seulement y'a plus de bizutage des nouveaux modos, mais on exalte leurs tares. 

Si j'étais sonnyboy, je vomirais.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

"I had a dream last night"

Merde trompé de sujet


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

On embauche vraiment n'importe qui comme modo depuis la loi sur l'égalité des chances.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais sonnyboy, je vomirais.


Vous avez remarqué que quand on vomit, la consistance est  proche de celle des yaourts aux fruits avec morceaux?... Mais parfois, ça fait aussi semoule qui a collé au fond du couscoussier...
Curieux monde, étrange nature qui s'affranchit des règles et des conventions...:love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez remarqué que quand on vomit, la consistance est  proche de celle des yaourts aux fruits avec morceaux?... Mais parfois, ça fait aussi semoule qui a collé au fond du couscoussier...
> Curieux monde, étrange nature qui s'affranchit des règles et des conventions...:love:



moi, quand je vomis, c'est souvent sangria !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Commence à sentir bizarre, ici :sick:


----------



## lalsaco (6 Avril 2006)

Allez, on recadre.

Il ne faut pas remettre à demain ce que l'on a enlevé à 4.

Je vous laisse réfléchir....


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on recadre.
> 
> Il ne faut pas remettre à demain ce que l'on a enlevé à 4.
> 
> Je vous laisse réfléchir....




Oui, c'est ça, laisse-moi réfléchir.

J'hésite entre la camisole cloutée en cuir, le torchon mouillé ou le classique abrasage en bonne et due forme...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

y'a aussi le suppositoire au poivre...


----------



## lalsaco (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, on va réécrire tout ça pour que tout le monde comprenne alors  

Il ne faut pas remettre à 2 mains ce que l'on a enlevé à 4


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Tu veux une claque?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Oui :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui :love:



moi aussi... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va réécrire tout ça pour que tout le monde comprenne alors
> 
> Il ne faut pas remettre à 2 mains ce que l'on a enlevé à 4


Hein ?

C'est quoi ce fil ?

Rien compris.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Bon bah ça fait deja 2 mains ça.
D'autres volontaires?

 :rateau:


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi le suppositoire au poivre...




Blanc ou noir ?

En tout cas, monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

du vert ça pique plus...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Je sens que ce fil va se mettre au vert,
et semer trop vert ça n'assure pas de fructueuses récoltes.








(J'ai bon, là ?)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

T'as fumé?


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce fil va se mettre au vert,
> et semer trop vert ça n'assure pas de fructueuses récoltes.
> 
> (J'ai bon, là ?)


 
Envers et contre tout?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as fumé?


Comme le pompier bonoeil





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace cette remontée à notre nouveau camarade vert : Pascal 77


Spéciale dédicace et big Up farci à la vanne pourrave au nouveau modo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi le suppositoire au poivre...



Je suppose, je suppose... poivrement parlant (cela va sans dire).


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2006)

Tiens, pas con comme idée, je dois bien avoir un moule de suppos qui me reste d'une ex qui faisait pharma (oui, j'ai été un homme vénal) + du poivre blanc + on va voir (composé glycérique, mais à charge lente, faut pas que ça pique d'entrée... donc enrobage durci par cuisson ou encore un composé à rajouter...)

Moui, je pense que c'est toutefois réalisable par tout un chacun !


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)

Je saute ta soeur dans les choux-fleurs.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2006)

Au lycée j'avais un prof qui s'appelait M. Bricot. 

On l'avait surnommé Juda...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Au lycée j'avais un prof qui s'appelait M. Bricot.
> 
> On l'avait surnommé Juda...


Et lui aussi avait 32 niais ?


----------



## lalsaco (7 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Au lycée j'avais un prof qui s'appelait M. Bricot.
> 
> On l'avait surnommé Juda...


 
Moi, j'ai eu un prof de techno qui s'appelait MR. LASSERRE.

On lui avait trouvé un nouveau prénom aussi : Pierre

PS: C'est véridique.


----------



## al02 (7 Avril 2006)

- La grippe aviaire vient d'effrayer l'actualité.

- Remettre son courage à demain.

- Art scénique et vieilles dentelles.

- Un costaud en costard.

- Paul Léotaud ce que Phillipe Léotard.

- Ces gens s'piquent de parler anglais.

- Exècre tes rats...exècre tes rats..


----------



## al02 (7 Avril 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai eu un prof de techno qui s'appelait MR. LASSERRE.
> 
> On lui avait trouvé un nouveau prénom aussi : Pierre
> 
> PS: C'est véridique.




C'est une loque à terre ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2006)

ou une Pierre qui roule ( mais qui n'amasse pas les mousses.... dans laserre bien sur)
oulaaaaaa


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Véridique :

Deux plombiers qui s'étaient associés et qui s'appelaient : Mérot - Binet


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

Et sinon tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Véridique :
> 
> Deux plombiers qui s'étaient associés et qui s'appelaient : Mérot - Binet



Et tu connais Mérou - Bignoles?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

Grossier personnage !!!

C'est encore une enfant, enfin !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu connais Mérou - Bignoles?




_Ami poète bonsoir !!!    _


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

une connaisseuse !!!

On est pas couché !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Véridique : un grand chausseur d'Orléans s'appelle Yvon Enchier !


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2006)

Oh mais monsieur, vous avez le choix dans la date !! :rose: :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

Va falloire éllargir le maillage là! On chope vraiment trop de trucs invendables.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Si on prend une lettre de mon prénom et une de mon nom, on les double ben on obtient zizi


----------



## al02 (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si on prend une lettre de mon prénom et un de mon nom, on les double ben on obtient zizi


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si on prend une lettre de mon prénom et une de mon nom, on les double ben on obtient zizi



Zi Zi Top ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Ben non : zizi, en 4 lettres

Comme ça quoi


----------



## Fulvio (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben non : zizi, en 4 lettres
> 
> Comme ça quoi



Je lis "db"  :mouais:


----------



## al02 (7 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> - Remettre son courage à demain.




*Procrastiner !*   :love: 



> Procrastiner, verbe trans., (dans l'article PROCRASTINATION, subst. fém.)
> PROCRASTINATION, subst. fém.
> Littér. Tendance à différer, à remettre au lendemain une décision ou l'exécution de quelque chose. Synon. ajournement, atermoiement.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Véridique : un grand chausseur d'Orléans s'appelle Yvon Enchier !



Marrant, tiens 
Du temps où je fabriquais de fausses ordonnances médicales pour mes périodes creuses, je mettais "Yvon Rampez" comme nom de toubib


----------



## benkenobi (9 Avril 2006)

Dans la série des Pierre (pas celles qui roulent..) :


"Tu me donnes des sous, Pierre ?"

"Met ton tricot de peau, Pierre!"

"A quoi tu sers, Pierre"






EDIT : Dans le but d'éviter de nuire à ma (petite) réputation, je prends la décision solennelle de ne plus jamais poster dans ce fil.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2006)

magnifiquement vermotteux !
Admirablement in topic !


----------



## Nobody (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon trois "Faut pas confondre" :
> 
> -Faut pas confondre ... / ...



Faut pas confondre concierge et stupide bougie.


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Une pub pour enfants qui passe à la télé :
"La nouvelle chupa chups, LE PLAISIR DE SUCER".
:mouais:


----------



## Yip (11 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu connais Mérou - Bignoles?





En parlant de ça, une que j'ai déjà commise ici je crois mais que j'adore toujours autant : 

Le seul poisson qui se rase c'est le mérou...

parce-que la peau de mérou s'tond !!   




C'est vous qui avez commencé :rose: 

et puis on a dit des jeux de mots laids :casse: :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, une que j'ai déjà commise ici je crois mais que j'adore toujours autant :
> 
> Le seul poisson qui se rase c'est le mérou...
> 
> ...


 
Ouais mais faut faire gaffe car la peau est fragile si on tire trop dessus

*Parce-que la peau de mérou pête!!*    :love:


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (12 Avril 2006)

C'est un nabot Léon.

Mickey, tu rentres le chien pour 20h? - Non, Pluto


----------



## Penthotal (13 Avril 2006)

Un verre ça va, trois verres, bonjour les gars !


----------

